# FR: J'ai offert des livres à ma soeur - pronouns



## Yasminka

J'ai besoin de l'aide avec la phrase suivante, il faut remplacer les mots soulignés par des pronoms personnels. 

"J'ai offert des livres à ma soeur".
Alors, j'ai écrit : Je les lui ai offert. Mais mon professeur m'a dit que c'était un faute. Mais pourquoi?? Et quelle est la reponse correcte?

J'ai le meme problème avec cette phrase aussi : "Le directeur a donné quelques leçons à cet enfant".


----------



## Outsider

Peut-être l'exercice demandait que vous utilisiez le pronom _en_.


----------



## Yasminka

Il faut utiliser les pronoms personnels, si c'est un "en" qui est correct il faut mettre "en" mais cela depend de la phrase... je ne peux pas mettre "en" si ce n'est pas correct.


----------



## Outsider

Faites un essai ...


----------



## Yasminka

Mais le "en" doit remplace qqch. Pensez-vous que ce sera : 
J'ai offert des livres à ma soeur  ---->  Je lui en ai offert   ?


----------



## Outsider

Oui, c'était à cela que je pensais. Mais je ne suis pas sûr si la phrase marche comme ça. Attendez d'autres réponses, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Yasminka

D'accord, j'attendrai, merci pour votre aide!


----------



## marget

Yasminka said:


> D'accord, j'attendrai, merci pour votre aide!


 
Je lui en ai offert


----------



## carog

Yasminka said:


> Mais le "en" doit remplace qqch. Pensez-vous que ce sera :
> J'ai offert des livres à ma soeur ----> Je lui en ai offert ?


 
C'est correct! Tu ne peux pas utiliser "les" parce que cela remplacerait un objet défini ("les" livres) alors que dans ta phrase tu as "des livres" . Tu dois donc utiliser "en".


----------



## Yasminka

Alors, aussi :
Le directeur a donné quelques leçons à cet enfant. ----> Le directeur lui en donné. ?

Pouvez-vous expliquer la regle? EN remplace quoi exactement?


----------



## carog

Yasminka said:


> J'ai le meme problème avec cette phrase aussi : "Le directeur a donné quelques leçons à cet enfant".


 
Dans cet exemple, "quelques leçons" est indéfini, donc tu remplaces par "en" => Le directeur lui en a donné.


----------



## Yasminka

S'il y a un article indefini je le ramplace par "en?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'ai offert ces livres à ma soeur -> Je les lui ai offerts
car ces est un article défini
mais
J'ai offert des livres à ma soeur -> Je lui en ai offert
car des est un article indéfini


----------



## Yasminka

D'accord, je pense que je comprends maintenant, merci!


----------



## carog

Yasminka said:


> S'il y a un article indefini je le r*e*mplace par "en?


 
Voici la règle, Yasminka, 
"Le pronom "en" remplace un nom introduit par un article *indéfini ou partitif*: *un, une, des, de la, de l', du."*
** 
*Bon courage!*
*Caroline*


----------



## Yasminka

Merci beaucoup Caroline! 

Alors, si la phrase était : J'ai offert un livre à ma soeur ----> Je lui en ai offert un ?


----------



## marget

Yasminka said:


> Merci beaucoup Caroline!
> 
> Alors, si la phrase était : J'ai offert un livre à ma soeur ----> Je lui en ai offert un ?


 
Oui, vous avez raison.


----------

